# Crap-taking versus Ratings...Where's Your Line?



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

I know this is a customer-oriented gig and that one needs to be able to brush off some rudeness and poor behavior but I am curious where other drivers draw the line?

For me, anything that is safety-related or law-related is dealt with immediately. My safety and the ability to keep my license is way more important than any silly rating.

I'll take some rudeness...maybe a comment or two but after that, all bets are off. I don't get paid enough to deal with overly rude people or those who would put my life in danger.

How about you?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Pretty much the same. I have had awesome pax and some that I couldn't get out of my car soon enough. But anything that could jeopardize me, my license, insurance, etc. I have a zero tolerance policy. My "rating" is secondary to my well being.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JayBeKay said:


> I know this is a customer-oriented gig and that one needs to be able to brush off some rudeness and poor behavior but I am curious where other drivers draw the line?
> 
> For me, anything that is safety-related or law-related is dealt with immediately. My safety and the ability to keep my license is way more important than any silly rating.
> 
> ...


Heads and arms must remain inside the vehicle for most of the ride.
Drinks are allowed. Try not to spill on bad roads.( drink spillage will not affect customer ratings if due to pot holes)
No yelling out obscenities or racial slurs out of Windows. No leaving the vehicle while moving unless shooting is involved.
No slapping,punching,biting the driver. ( touch the steering wheel or gear selector and ride ends on the spot.)No the driver will not drink,smoke,party with you.
The less the driver knows of your criminal activities that night the better. No playing with knives,swords,guns,or explosives while in route. No excessive unwarranted verbal abuse of the driver. Riders should remain clothed for the bulk of the ride.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'll take a little rudeness and even try to find a way to reverse the obvious 1*. I've managed to do that before by "connecting" with the passenger about something to where they know longer view me as just some asshole.

If I can't find a way to reverse it and it escalates into them threatening me (even with just a bad rating) or screaming at me then I will cancel the trip because at this point things seldom ever get better and they tend to only get worse. I'm getting a 1* anyway so I may as well just cut my losses and avoid the risk of getting worse to where the police need to be called, my vehicle gets damaged, or it becomes a major incident with Uber deactivating me to investigate, etc.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I always ask the rider " how would you like if I said that to you"? If the rider acts like they don't care, then I say the offensive statement they used towards me towards them. When the ride is over, I'll write in to Uber about the situation.

I have a video recorder and I have signs posted in the windows saying the are being recorded, so that way they have the option of taking a ride with me or calling another Uber before they get into my car. 

It has only happened once where I let myself stoop to the riders offensive comments and firing back with the initial statement above. I recommend using this strategy sparingly. Just gotta be thick skinned. Honestly, I don't get a whole lot of rude riders.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Heads and arms must remain inside the vehicle for most of the ride.
> Drinks are allowed. Try not to spill on bad roads.( drink spillage will not affect customer ratings if due to pot holes)
> No yelling out obscenities or racial slurs out of Windows. No leaving the vehicle while moving unless shooting is involved.
> No slapping,punching,biting the driver. ( touch the steering wheel or gear selector and ride ends on the spot.)No the driver will not drink,smoke,party with you.
> The less the driver knows of your criminal activities that night the better. No playing with knives,swords,guns,or explosives while in route. No excessive unwarranted verbal abuse of the driver. Riders should remain clothed for the bulk of the ride.


"The bulk of the ride"?

You're a lot more tolerant than I am.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The higher the surge, the more I'll tolerate. I havent had many rude passengers, im usually pretty good about weeding them out before they even get in my car or trip starts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "The bulk of the ride"?
> 
> You're a lot more tolerant than I am.


Well if they have a tattoo or piercing that they " just have to" show off . . .


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

I will take a crap whenever I need to. Hell with the ratings


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Crap on me, I'll crap on you. Crap work both ways


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

expoolman said:


> I will take a crap whenever I need to. Hell with the ratings


The W.C. is the bastion of Our Democracy. It is the Great Leveller.

It _*don't*_ matter WHO you are, WHAT you are, WHO you THINK you are, WHAT you THINK you are, how much money you have or do not have, whom you know, what you know or whom you blow, *when ya' gotta' go, ya' GOTTA' GO.*


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I was trying to qualify for a guarantee today....so against my better judgment, I accepted a ping for a 4.4* rated pax. 

I figured I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.

First red flag, the ping was to a train station where the train had not come in yet....but it got there right before I did.

Second red flag, pax is flagging me down on the side of the road as soon as I pull up....like he's hailing a taxi in Manhattan. I have cars in front of me and cars behind me....so I point towards the train station parking lot behind him that I will pick him up in.....and immediately, I see him give me a disgusted look on his face.

That was it! I see him in my rear view mirror acting all upset that I didn't hold up traffic for him to get into the car. I really felt like I wanted to just keep driving....but I drove about 300 ft down and then decided to turn around and tell him that he needs to cancel and request another LYFT. 

What is it with pax that think we are Taxis that need to be flagged down.....in the middle of busy traffic no less! NO. You want the Taxi experience that bad? Then go flag down a real TAXI. 
But it was like immediate, as soon as I saw him I thought "I know now why you have a 4.4 rating". 

I headed back towards the mall....but it was just too saturated....with other rideshare drivers AND shoppers. I called it a day and went home.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't get a lot of rudeness, probably due to my age and relaxed attitude. Unwarranted one-stars I get, and I know why and from whom. Nothing to do with me and nothing I can do about it so I ignore it.

Safety issues and destructive behavior, no way. I just politely explain to them that getting them where they are going safely is my primary job, that I can get a big fine or lose my license if I do something wrong so we won't be doing that. If they're making a mess I tell them that a lot of other people are going to be riding with me tonight and they don't want to have to sit in a mess, and they understand that too.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JayBeKay said:


> I know this is a customer-oriented gig and that one needs to be able to brush off some rudeness and poor behavior but I am curious where other drivers draw the line?
> 
> For me, anything that is safety-related or law-related is dealt with immediately. My safety and the ability to keep my license is way more important than any silly rating.
> 
> ...


I agree. But, if you do have to evict a rider, let Uber know what happened. If I get a real rude driver, I give them a bad rating and inform Uber what happened, in a matter of fact unemotional fashion, to give them the heads up, and this goes a long ways to quell any traction a bad review might have, if you give Uber the heads up before that complaint comes in.


----------

